# Faber Sig



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks to whomever completes or attempts this! 

Background: http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large/california-grunge-style-flag-david-g-paul.jpg

Image: http://www.therisetothetop.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/UrijahFaber.jpg

Text: Urijah Faber


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

version 2


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

you should strip the text from the original and use it as a layer above everything else so you can see the rest of 'Republic'


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> you should strip the text from the original and use it as a layer above everything else so you can see the rest of 'Republic'


Like this?









or this?









or neither?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Had a try for you, used a different image though... not sure the one you provided works, as too much is cut out.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

OU, I love them!
Now that I look at it, is there any way you could cut out "Republic" altogether and center California? Or make "California Republic" smaller so that it will fit?
I just realize I chose a pretty difficult set of images :\
If I need to I can get a different set!

Spite,
I really like your's but Toxic is using the same image. I don't want people thinking we're twins


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ari said:


> OU, I love them!
> Now that I look at it, is there any way you could cut out "Republic" altogether and center California? Or make "California Republic" smaller so that it will fit?
> I just realize I chose a pretty difficult set of images :\
> If I need to I can get a different set!
> ...


You could just demand he stops using it! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll play with it see what I can come up with.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'll play with it see what I can come up with.


That sentence is just wrong, especially given your avatar!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> That sentence is just wrong, especially given your avatar!


You know you like it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I love it! Thanks
+rep


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The image (background) is either going to get stretched (thus lower quality) to fit the sig limits, or it will be the right size and not have enough room to properly put in the Faber image. So... I rearranged the background image to make it the same basic theme which would allow me to keep the image quality and not run out of room.

Not exactly what you wanted but it's something different and keeps the image quality.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is the alternative I thought I posted with the other one.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Erm, both are wonderful.
I'll flip a coin.
Thank you both so much.


----------

